# how to download torrent?



## rameeze (May 12, 2008)

hi friends , I am trying to download some file with bittorrent , it shows status as downloading but downloaded is 0.0kb. how start downloading ?
pls help


----------



## acewin (May 12, 2008)

I prefer bitlord or bitcomet as torrent cients, easy for me to handle them

Try with torrents which are know to have alot no of seeds, in that way you will make it that its working fine with the settings of your torrent client. then put any torrent which you want to download.


----------



## PcEnthu (May 12, 2008)

When you try to download a torrent which in turn is linked to other torrents seeded by sites requiring registration, the download will not start


----------



## rameeze (May 12, 2008)

how to register I got the torrent detail from torrentz.com and installed torrent client is bittorrent


----------



## dhanusaud (May 12, 2008)

rameeze said:


> how to register I got the torrent detail from torrentz.com and installed torrent client is bittorrent


 
download utorrent for www.utorrent.com, it works 100% better than other. also download that torrent which has maximum seeders not leechers.

anyway anything you download via P2P networks it's priacy & you know piracy is crime.


----------



## hullap (May 12, 2008)

WTF
wrong section


----------



## rameeze (May 12, 2008)

when i download via torrent at home it work but speed of net is very slow since it is via airtel MO. but it doesnt work in office .


----------



## axxo (May 12, 2008)

dhanusaud said:


> anyway anything you download via P2P networks it's priacy & you know piracy is crime.



wrong..there are tux distributions which are legal to download via p2p.


----------



## dhanusaud (May 12, 2008)

axxo said:


> wrong..there are tux distributions which are legal to download via p2p.


 
i know that some vendor offers legal software or whtever it may be. regarding software they are in trial versions but I don't think guys who are downloading anything from P2P network don't download legal contents instead they download pirated one.

ask anyone about torrent, about 95% person will say illegal. I think you know all about this well then me. isn't it?

anyway, talking about torrent herein digit forum is illegal.....


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (May 12, 2008)

Not really. Torrents are technology, just like anything else. Its perfectly legal to talk about torrents here. only things not allowed are:

1. asking for invites to private trackers
2. asking for any illegal files via torrents
3. hacking torrent clients to fool the tracker.


----------



## Cool G5 (May 12, 2008)

rameeze said:


> hi friends , I am trying to download some file with bittorrent , it shows status as downloading but downloaded is 0.0kb. how start downloading ?
> pls help



Use a good torrent software like UTorrent

While downloading check for seeders & leechers ratio.


----------



## Indranil92001 (May 12, 2008)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> Not really. Torrents are technology, just like anything else. Its perfectly legal to talk about torrents here. only things not allowed are:
> 
> 1. asking for invites to private trackers


 
Once upon a time in here have Invite request section 

If the Invite request will started again then I think people who likes torrent will get help from here.


----------



## nish_higher (May 12, 2008)

hehe..good that the invite section is closed..
also no one would like to register on private trackers for linux distros , will ya ?

and for the legal stuff http offers better speed (most of the time)


----------



## Indranil92001 (May 13, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> and for the legal stuff http offers better speed (most of the time)


 
Really, I get allwase good speed I mean the maxium speed what My ISP providing from the private torrent site.


----------



## rameeze (May 13, 2008)

Friends is any special settings require to download.


----------



## axxo (May 13, 2008)

rameeze said:


> Friends is any special settings require to download.



for optimum speed you may need to set port forwarding if you are behind the router
In case of xp sp2 increase TCP/IP limit


----------



## rameeze (May 13, 2008)

yes bro, I am behind the router how can I enable port forwarding.


----------



## axxo (May 13, 2008)

that depends on your connection and router. 
In case of bsnl go 192.168.1.1(on IE) enter admin, admin, go to NAT, Select redirect->input local ip, port number that you want to forward, save. Refer *portforward.com for more info


----------



## nish_higher (May 13, 2008)

Indranil92001 said:


> Really, I get allwase good speed I mean the maxium speed what My ISP providing from the private torrent site.


 
i'm talking abt legal stuff pal..try downloading Ubuntu via utorrent or anything thru softpedia and u'll know what i'm saying.


----------



## rameeze (May 13, 2008)

I dont have permission in network ,can I download without that


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (May 14, 2008)

rameeze said:


> yes bro, I am behind the router how can I enable port forwarding.


 
wats ur Router model  and ur ISP ??

Also, 

1. use uTORRENT (the controls and interface) are simple and 
2. always choose to d/load torrents wich hv a greater nuber of seeders as compared to leechers, although, this is not true most of the times regarding the speed.
_________

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## rameeze (May 14, 2008)

Cant I download torrent without port forwarding?


----------



## realdan (May 14, 2008)

r u tying to download torrents in the office? if yes then you probably are not authorized to change anything in the router and it is probably not allowed by your employer to use the office internet for your torrent download unless you wanted to change your status to "unemployed"


----------



## Cool G5 (May 14, 2008)

nish_higher said:


> i'm talking abt legal stuff pal..try downloading Ubuntu via utorrent or anything thru softpedia and u'll know what i'm saying.



Agree.


----------



## rameeze (May 15, 2008)

I think It is impossible to download torrent behind router without port forwarding 


thank u all for Helpful replies


----------



## acewin (May 16, 2008)

I download using torrents, got airtel unlimted(384 KBps) plan general speed is 40-45 KBps, have seen it going max to 56KBps, I use bitlord as my torrent client. I think this well very good speed.

Using any p2p software is not wrong. What you download can be wrong.
I generally use www.btjunkie.org or www.mininova.org to filter my searches. and do not download softwares generally, mostly movies.
And seriously not in office campus.


----------



## PcEnthu (May 16, 2008)

Try the inbuilt torrent downloading feature of Opera 9.24


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (May 16, 2008)

rameeze said:


> I think It is impossible to download torrent behind router without port forwarding
> thank u all for Helpful replies


 
Well, if u are in Office or any other organisation for that matter, ur above reply is right.

But, If u are at home, then this answer is Wrong, as 

*port forwarding only will speed up ur d/laods, the reason being, that u hv explicitely defined adn created a dedicated port for ur torrents to get into ur PC thru the network (internet that it) .. *

Tell me if im totally wrong guys.. !
________________________

Cheers n e-peace...


----------



## acewin (May 17, 2008)

well in office also, you can have proxy address, which you can use for setting downloads in your torrent client and can even download.

But now the issue is are the ports open for this or not. And I do not think port forwarding affects speed, it depends always on the bandwidth.
Generally poet used for internet is 80 and through this all sorts of internet communication is done not just downloading. opening HTML page also means you are downloading(the html page to your system)

But its not that you need port fowarding to download using torrents.
Its if the router(in office because @ home we can do anything) allows downloading of files of bigger size or not in short how is the router in office filtering files.


----------



## legolas (May 17, 2008)

dhanusaud said:


> anyway, talking about torrent herein digit forum is illegal


Talking about configuring clients and aiding with the concept of "seeds" and "peers" is educational and not piracy. Linking to torrent sites is accessory to piracy. So, technically, this isn't!


----------



## acewin (May 17, 2008)

neither talking about different p2p is illegal, p2p network was built for people to share there own data, not pirated data, its just the way of using something designed.


----------



## ashu888ashu888 (May 17, 2008)

legolas said:


> Talking about configuring clients and aiding with the concept of "seeds" and "peers" is educational and not piracy. Linking to torrent sites is accessory to piracy. So, technically, this isn't!


 
Agree to that completely..


----------



## realdan (May 19, 2008)

misconception of torrent as illegal...it seems people have now associate torrent as being illegal.
digit or chip i think ran articles in the past explaining what the hell is torrent and how it all works...so are they doing illegal stuff?


----------



## hansraj (May 19, 2008)

I actually want to ask those guys who (I assume) must have done some research before saying that "downloading via torrent is illegal". What i mean to say is if one refers IPC Section302, it very clearly says what and how to handle the case of individual charged under this section for committing the crime of Murder and the punishment. Now that we have "IT Act 2000" where is it given in that act that digital download is crime. What I understand is downloading the copyright material will result in infringing the "Indian Copyright Act", and the case will be handled by the law enforcing agencies accordingly. Any suggestions or corrections by anyone there?????


----------



## sanyaldk (May 19, 2008)

check seed and litch ratio . to increase speed u can ddd manually tracker list.


----------



## rutvijt (May 21, 2008)

Slightly Off-Topic. But a Basic Question from me>>

Does Installing a Torrent Downloader affect the Network Connections in any way? And is Torrent Downloading faster than Normal Downloading? (This popped up in my mind bcoz once i had dwlded just 8% of a torrent of file size 110MB. when i got fed-up with the Speed, i cancelled the dwld, and proceeded to delete the Half-Dwlded file. But, it showed a file size of 60MB)


----------



## sanyaldk (May 21, 2008)

it depends on no of seed/litch ratio. i have seen max speed 320-350kb/ps.
normal download is from a single server while torrent is from no of computers that currently seeding a file.


----------



## rameeze (May 22, 2008)

acewin said:


> well in office also, you can have proxy address, which you can use for setting downloads in your torrent client and can even download.
> 
> But now the issue is are the ports open for this or not. And I do not think port forwarding affects speed, it depends always on the bandwidth.
> Generally poet used for internet is 80 and through this all sorts of internet communication is done not just downloading. opening HTML page also means you are downloading(the html page to your system)
> ...


 

I m using uttorent as torrent client, How can i give proxy for the same.


----------

